# Toronto Coral Show 2018 CANCELLED



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I unfortunately have to announce that the Toronto Coral Show, that was to take place on Saturday the 13th of October, 2018 at the Royal Canadian Legion on Sheppard West in Toronto, has been cancelled. Despite a great turnout last year, not enough vendors wanted to commit to the event. Apologies to anyone who looked forward to attending, and who knows, maybe we will be back in 2019.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That sucks. Is the hobby dying off in the GTA or something? This site has definitely lost its steam. Not sure about any other sites...


----------



## SyedSher (Jul 3, 2017)

mmatt said:


> That sucks. Is the hobby dying off in the GTA or something? This site has definitely lost its steam. Not sure about any other sites...


Definitely has lost steam. The other site I post on is still quite active though. Other than that site most other sites seem to have slowed down considerably when compared to 5 years ago.

I don't know about the hobby dying off in the GTA. I mean Big ALs and other stores such as Canada Corals seem to be doing business as usual. I haven't been to the Coral Reef Shop in a while so I'm assuming they are doing okay.

Hope the hobby keeps chugging on and nano reef tanks become even more popular. That's how new people get hooked.


----------

